
W3C Says HTML5 Isn’t Ready for the Web - niyazpk
http://mashable.com/2010/10/07/w3c-stalls-html5/
======
nitrogen
_...until then, officials say Flash and Silverlight are still going to remain
approved and viable web technologies._

Who are these officials that approve of Flash and Silverlight as web
technologies superior to HTML5? I've never heard of a Flash working group at
the W3C. The closest I found is someone asking for W3C involvement in 2008:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/311802/w3c-involvement-
in...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/311802/w3c-involvement-in-flash-
silverlight)

------
rimantas
The whole story of HTML5 says W3C is not ready for the Web.

------
andymorris
I wonder how much place there is for such a slow-moving organisation in the
incredibly fast-paced internet ...

------
heresy
Good thing it isn't really up to them.

------
riddle
This is really awful journalism. Read a rebuttal from “HTML5 evangelist” here:
[http://remy.tumblr.com/post/1261575750/hold-off-on-
deploying...](http://remy.tumblr.com/post/1261575750/hold-off-on-deploying-
html5-in-websites)

------
malandrew
Seriously!?

The articles cites an "official" of the W3C and not the name of a person. Was
it someone of important such as Ian Hickson or was it just some bureaucrat or
intern?

Who made these statements matters greatly and defines the line between news
and non-news. This is complete non-news unless it was a person highly involved
with defining or implementing the spec.

The fact that the author cited Silverlight smells very fishy to me.

This title and the entire article is just pure unadulterated linkbait.

------
jimwise
Without agreeing or disagreeing with the unnamed official, I have to admit
that HTML5 feels a little like HTML3 to me -- it's following up a lean markup
language (HTML2, HTML 4/XHTML 1.0) which was explicitly defined as an
application of a well-defined general purpose language (SGML, XML), with a new
version which is not so defined, and which contains a bunch of features which
everyone wants right now, but which feel a little shoe-horned into the new
standard (anyone remember HTML 3 Math mode?).

I suspect HTML 6 will be a lot more interesting, being the same sort of
orthogonalization of the parts of HTML5 which actually got implemented by
browsers that HTML 4 was for the mess that was HTML 3...

------
lenni
Is it me or are some words missing in the 2nd paragraph? It makes it hard to
follow the article.

~~~
utoku
It is an example of bad online journalism.

Apparently the writer is quoting an official, but to find who he is quoting
you have to click on the link "today". So you naturally think "today" is
probably a link to the event, so it ends up being an article with an unnamed
quote.

